# JeffJ's Wife



## Spitfire (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello,

My husband says I should be on here as well instead of just looking over his shoulder, so here I am.  I like a lot of what I've seen on here and some of you are just so funny.

A little about me.  I started TKD about 25 years ago when I was 13.  Also I do Shiho Karano Kenpo Jitsu, been doing that for about 20 years.  Did a lot of stick fighting in the SCA.  Studied some Escrima and Muay Thai as well.  

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone and learning about different arts.

Lea


----------



## Henderson (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome SpitFire!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome Lea~!! 

Your husband is right, glad you joined and any questions, Ask away~!!

Great to have you here~!

~Tess


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 21, 2006)

Welome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 21, 2006)

About time toots!!


----------



## MJS (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay with us!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Apr 21, 2006)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My husband says I should be on here as well instead of just looking over his shoulder, so here I am.  I like a lot of what I've seen on here and some of you are just so funny.
> 
> ...



Welcome Lea.  Spitfire, eh?  heh heh heh, I like you already 

Jeff is a great poster and addition to MT as I am sure you will be as well.  Welcome to where the best MAist hang out.

p.s.  Can we pick on Jeff together? :EG: lol.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Lea! (Love the username ) Happy Posting!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 21, 2006)

Spitfire? Eh, you'll fit in with us very well!  Welcome to MT! :wavey:  looking forward to more of your posts.

- Ceicei


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome:supcool:


----------



## green meanie (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 21, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 21, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> p.s.  Can we pick on Jeff together? :EG: lol.


Now you just leave Jeff alone. *shaking fist*

Welcome, Spitfire, it's always cool when couples join.  Happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## still learning (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and I like the the name spitfire,  please join in ....Aloha


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 21, 2006)

With all of that training don't tick her off Jeff.

Aloha amd Welcome to the boards.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## Tarot (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Now you just leave Jeff alone. *shaking fist*
> 
> Welcome, Spitfire, it's always cool when couples join.  Happy posting!  :wavey:



LOL

Thanks for the support.  This is just another reason I don't think Lisa really lives in Canada.  Canadians are supposed to be nice.

Jeff


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 21, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Thanks for the support. This is just another reason I don't think Lisa really lives in Canada. Canadians are supposed to be nice.
> 
> Jeff


LOL!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 21, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Thanks for the support.  This is just another reason I don't think Lisa really lives in Canada.  Canadians are supposed to be nice.
> 
> Jeff



LMAO, this is too funny :rofl:

Umm...Spitfire, could ya give me an early birthday present and slap Jeff upside the head for me.  .  Thanks I appreciate it. 

Oh, and I am suppose to be nice to him after the comment above and this post and this post and this post and don't forget this post.  



heh heh heh


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 21, 2006)

ummm...she started it.


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Jeff's wife!


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Spitfire!

I talked with your husband briefly last night. He seemed like a nice guy with a lot of experiences and knowledge.

Anyways, have fun and welcome to MT!

Paul


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.  Don't believe a thing Jeff says about me.

Spitfire is an old nickname that one of my TKD instructors gave to me way too long ago.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 21, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> LMAO, this is too funny :rofl:
> 
> Umm...Spitfire, could ya give me an early birthday present and slap Jeff upside the head for me.  . Thanks I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 
I'll try to work in a whack for you in my very busy whacking schedule Lisa!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 21, 2006)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I'll try to work in a whack for you in my very busy whacking schedule Lisa!



Oh, I get it.  He gets a lot of them, eh?  That explains a lot.  


Jeff, I like your wife already.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Lea!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome spitfire, and happy posting!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2006)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My husband says I should be on here as well instead of just looking over his shoulder, so here I am. I like a lot of what I've seen on here and some of you are just so funny.
> 
> ...




Well I hope I have brought some of the "funny" to you as well. 

Welcome to MT.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome!!!  Always good to have another lady here.


----------



## SAVAGE (Apr 23, 2006)

Bula!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 23, 2006)

Great to have you here!


----------

